# Do I need a leash?



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

You don't need one unless the hill requires it. Very few hills require a leash these days because they realize that snowboards rarely come off the riders feet. Skiis have much more potential to come off and hit someone on the hill.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

So, who uses them? I mean they apparently sell the crap out of them.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Get one of those leashes with the lock in them.

Leashes were pretty much mandatory back in the step-in/clip-in days.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Some hills that have step-in bindings require them on their rentals.

I don't really use mine. I've never lost my board so I didn't really see a need for it. I suppose it could be one of those things you're glad you used if you needed it, but you probably won't ever need it.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Really? I rarely see them for sale these days, except with beginners bindings. Maybe the hills in your area require them and thats why they sell well. 

Salesmen will also try to get you to buy one if you don't know any better, it increases their units per transaction and makes them look good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

its handy if you want to take a walk with the dog , for snowboarding , nah


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Get one of those leashes with the lock in them.
> 
> Leashes were pretty much mandatory back in the step-in/clip-in days.


I actually may consider it, Just for the purposes of having a lock


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

tands05 said:


> I actually may consider it, Just for the purposes of having a lock


haha, what? get a lock for the purpose of having a lock.

you don't need a leash. 
unless you like it kinky like that :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> haha, what? get a lock for the purpose of having a lock.
> 
> you don't need a leash.
> unless you like it kinky like that :dunno:


Sounds like someone was talking your game!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Sounds like someone was talking your game!


you wish!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> haha, what? get a lock for the purpose of having a lock.
> 
> you don't need a leash.
> unless you like it kinky like that :dunno:


That is how I roll...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

the primary function of a leash isn't to help prevent you losing your board. it's to prevent a runaway board from injuring somebody or worse.

have you ever seen a runaway snowboard hurtling down even a blue trail after about 40 or 50 yards - i have seen it more than once. it could easily kill a child.

the insignificant amount of inconvenience created by using a leash should be a small price to pay for helping make the mountain a little bit safer for everybody, no?

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> the primary function of a leash isn't to help prevent you losing your board. it's to prevent a runaway board from injuring somebody or worse.
> 
> have you ever seen a runaway snowboard hurtling down even a blue trail after about 40 or 50 yards - i have seen it more than once. it could easily kill a child.
> 
> ...


That was my thoughts exactly...They have them with locks which would be good to.:dunno:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've never seen a runaway board, but I have seen runaway skis and they are quite scary. I assume that is why step-in bindings usually require them. I think my foot would rip from my body before my binding would let go. It's required at most hills I've been to, but not enforced.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Mods please combine this with the dog thread in the off-topic section.
^_^


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

kylekilljoy said:


> Mods please combine this with the dog thread in the off-topic section.
> ^_^



:laugh: Good stuff


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

In the words of Pearl Jam 

"Drop the leash, drop the leash, get outa my F'in face!"

I used a leash when in my teens on my first board. My bindings I bought didn't have one with them with my new board I bought a few years back. Even though all the mountains I went to in VT required it, I never wore it and was never hassled about it, snowpants cover up too much for them to tell anyhow. The new pair of Ride bindings this year I bought contained a basic leash but I doubt I'll use it.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Boards almost never come off. Sometime a binding will pop off but both bindings falling off is truly rare. Boards that go speeding down the hill are usually the result of someone taking his/her board off and then dropping it, in this case the leash wouldn't have helped anyway. The requirement of a leash by resorts is an old figment of their prejudice against boarders and even if it is a rule most areas don't enforce it. i personally have a leash which I just stick back on my binding so I don't have to worry about it or worry about some conservative ski patroller giving me grief. In fact skis are built to come off and are much more prone to hurting someone and leashes make much more sense for two plankers


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually somehow, my bindings unstrapped on me on my right foot last year (I ride regular). It was in the middle of a turn, so I went down chest first instantly after that and had the cable lock I use in my chest pocket. Knocked the shit out of me and was in pain breathing and rode it out. It felt wierd, I could hop around and inside of my chest would tingle in sharp pain, but outside pushing on the bones/muscles there was no pain. Kept me out for over a month till it went away.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

ElChupocabra said:


> Boards almost never come off. Sometime a binding will pop off but both bindings falling off is truly rare. Boards that go speeding down the hill are usually the result of someone taking his/her board off and then dropping it, in this case the leash wouldn't have helped anyway. The requirement of a leash by resorts is an old figment of their prejudice against boarders and even if it is a rule most areas don't enforce it. i personally have a leash which I just stick back on my binding so I don't have to worry about it or worry about some conservative ski patroller giving me grief. In fact skis are built to come off and are much more prone to hurting someone and leashes make much more sense for two plankers



Agree, In Marmot Basin in Jasper they actually wouldn't let us up the chair with no leashes.. had to walk way back to the lodge and buy some :XC Bloody ridiculous. If you take off your bindings you'd be taking off the leash anyways so its totally useless (at least if its one of the keychain sized ones they sell) and honestly I think your legs would tear off at the knees before both bindings tore out. 
Maybe thats what happened, some dude's legs ripped out of the sockets and went mach 10 down the hill all legs and no torso, then wiped out a little kid.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Jenzo said:


> Agree, In Marmot Basin in Jasper they actually wouldn't let us up the chair with no leashes.. had to walk way back to the lodge and buy some :XC Bloody ridiculous. If you take off your bindings you'd be taking off the leash anyways so its totally useless (at least if its one of the keychain sized ones they sell) and honestly I think your legs would tear off at the knees before both bindings tore out.
> Maybe thats what happened, some dude's legs ripped out of the sockets and went mach 10 down the hill all legs and no torso, then wiped out a little kid.
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


yea it would take a gnarly ass fall to get my board of my feet..


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

*You need a leash or 
your dick will fall off,
you will get cancer, 
and die a slow painful death *


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

ElChupocabra said:


> Boards almost never come off. Sometime a binding will pop off but both bindings falling off is truly rare. Boards that go speeding down the hill are usually the result of someone taking his/her board off and then dropping it, in this case the leash wouldn't have helped anyway. The requirement of a leash by resorts is an old figment of their prejudice against boarders and even if it is a rule most areas don't enforce it. i personally have a leash which I just stick back on my binding so I don't have to worry about it or worry about some conservative ski patroller giving me grief. In fact skis are built to come off and are much more prone to hurting someone and leashes make much more sense for two plankers


ski bindings have a built-in brake so your comment about skis being "_much more prone_" to hurting people makes little sense to me. i'm quite willing to be corrected.

with respect, it strikes me that this is one of those issues which people tend to focus through a pretty selfish prism - they only really care about how an issue might impact them and they don't care about how it affects anybody else. further, they're almost proud of the fact that a reasonable attempt to convince them otherwise will automatically fall on deaf ears.

too bad... :\

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Personaly, I have a problem with the requirements of a leash on a snowboard. The only time it even works is that fraction of time when your front foot is out of the binding and the leash is still attached to your boot. I also have an issue with the leash as a design, because it is usualy quite short and if you have boots that use the Boa system, there isn't a good spot to clip a leash to your boot unless you use the hoop from a key ring. However, rules are rules, so I comply with them. I came up with my own leash. I went to a local outdoor retailer and purchased several feet of elestic cord (I only used 2 feet, but now I can make another) and tied one end to my front binding, and tied a loop on the other end. All I need to do is slip the loop over my boot and I'm leashed, but the elestic allows more play for getting strapped in, so it is less akward. I'm happy, and no lift operator can hassle me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

FORUMRIDER12321 said:


> *You need a leash or
> your dick will fall off,
> you will get cancer,
> and die a slow painful death *


i don't want to know what you do with your leash...


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Actually funny story I heard on another forum. This subject came up and he was teaching on the bunny hill when this snowboard with both boots strapped in (leash attached) came zipping down the hill. Upon further examination, a high school aged girl was running down the hill after it in her socks. Apparently she was one of those people you see show up to lineup with the boots completely unlaced because they don`t like them "too tight". She had taken a nasty fall after catching an edge and literally got knocked out of her boots....:laugh::laugh:


This is the funniest story I have heard in a long while. Thanks for sharing that one. 

ps the iPhone keyboard sucks a big one.. I just had to re write this sentnce like 6 times.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Leashes are from the old days of step in "clicker" bindings that were notorious for popping loose.


As far as I can remember, after twenty years or so of riding, there has always been leashes, I had one in 1988 on my old Kemper freestyle, it was pink and blue to match the bindings 
But I do agree, clickers and every other step-in NEEDS a leash, especially for beginners on rental equipment. Step-in or not, I see it happen at least one-hundred times at the local over crowded ski hill each season, and I have seen injuries caused by this. A cheap lanyard from the dollar store could potentially save a life, or you can be a douche, just my two cents :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I used to use one but I got fed up with it getting iced up so I just keep one in my pocket.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Leashes are for dogs and girlfriends...The only runaway boards I've ever seen were board someone was already unstrapped from. Never a board that has fallen off someones feet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Our local place will actually kick you off the hill and bar you for a week for riding without one. Many of us get around this by just attaching them to 2 spots on the bindings. Once we are riding they won't check to see. I was up at Holiday Valley over the weekend and I they check in line. I saw a couple of knuckleheads get in a massive argument with the lift guy because they weren't using a leash, to the point that 2 huge lift guys grabbed them and dragged them away from the line and out of Holiday Valley. They actually make sure they are using the leash there which really sucks.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

What's the big deal? If they require one, just wear it. It doesn't interfere with boarding in any way. Mine has an easy release clip so it takes no time to remove or hook up. :dunno:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Most hills prety much require a leash. Whether they choose to enforce it or not depends on the resort, lifties, the day, etc... I pretty much use one just to avoid any problem. Even if I don't have it on, I'll try to have one in my pocket or in the car, just in case.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Haven't had anyone say anything to me since I wore step-ins. At Stratton couple years ago, the lifty said something to my nephew and not a word to me. I guess they only bust your balls if you are stumbling in the lift line like a n00b??? :dunno: They are pointless, boards just don't break off people's feet. Runaway boards are people putting the board done and letting it get away.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

True boards don't break off people's feet, but people do adjust their bindings, stretch at the top of a run for some god awful reason, and find all kinds of wacky reasons to unstrap from the board, snowball fights, hidden beer stash, piss break, etc etc.. And of course you can put your board down on it's base just for a second while you dig through your pockets for a ______. I see this crap happen so often I can't even imagine a season without it. A piece of string from the binding to a boot works just as good. Resorts and hills that require it, usually have it somewhere in their insurance policy, and I for one couldn't care less, I'm just glad to know that they do, because there are alot of kooks out there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Venger said:


> True boards don't break off people's feet, but people do adjust their bindings, stretch at the top of a run for some god awful reason, and find all kinds of wacky reasons to unstrap from the board, snowball fights, hidden beer stash, piss break, etc etc.. And of course you can put your board down on it's base just for a second while you dig through your pockets for a ______. I see this crap happen so often I can't even imagine a season without it. A piece of string from the binding to a boot works just as good. Resorts and hills that require it, usually have it somewhere in their insurance policy, and I for one couldn't care less, I'm just glad to know that they do, because there are alot of kooks out there.


Um have you seen most peoples leashes? They are far too short to do what you describe.. and most of the noobs will remove the leash with the bindings.. leashes are useless.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Unless a guy gets hitched! (cracks the whip)


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I personally don't use one anymore. I did when i was just starting out but that was just because i sucked and was kind of an idiot with my board. If you have control over yourself and can keep the board underneath you for long enough to get one foot in a binding then you really dont need one...the more i think about it, they are more of a pain than they are a need. You just end up forgetting about it when you take your board off and end up dragging it with you because you forgot about the stupid thing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> What's the big deal? If they require one, just wear it. It doesn't interfere with boarding in any way. Mine has an easy release clip so it takes no time to remove or hook up. :dunno:


my big deal with it is that it's discrimination against boarders. they don't make skiers wear leashes & their skis run away 10x more than our boards run away. probably because our boards love us more than their skis love them :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

But skis have brakes. They can't run away. Boards can, but only under certain circumstances. It's called CYA. The hill doesn't want to be responsible for someone taking off their board to adjust their boots, losing it and watching it slide down the hill at mach 3 only to decapitate someone.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Ski brakes do not work 100% of the time. Personal experience. Even if the weight is adjusted correctly, sometimes if you just catch something right, your boot can snap out and the brakes may not engage. Had this happen enough to me when in my youth. 

Hell had the same thing happen to my old man when he tried skiing since we were into it. Coming from a car racing background, all he wanted to do was turn twice, then bomb the hill for speed. Well one time he got in over his head, dumped it, and his ski kept on going down the hill, and fell off into a wooded gully :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Alright, so no rule is perfect. I just don't think it's a pain in the butt or anything so why complain?


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

No clue for those who do. If they ask me to, I will, takes me 20 seconds to hook it up. I just never put one on even though the rules told me to, always forgot to bring it with me. They never checked anyhow so meh, I never cared.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

BCsnowboardchik said:


> Um have you seen most peoples leashes? They are far too short to do what you describe.. and most of the noobs will remove the leash with the bindings.. leashes are useless.


I have seen plenty of leashes, I was actually decribing the majority of people at the local here who don't bother using one, take it off to act like a jackass, or do the old leash from the boot to the leg to get past the lifties. My bad though, it was a long day at the hill today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

i think i'd get a leash for you if i were taking you into public


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> my big deal with it is that it's discrimination against boarders.


you poor dear. whatever next? they'll be making you sit on a different bus and drink from a different fountain next. seriously, if you want to stick it to the man, complaining about snowboard leashes seems like a bit of a lame way to do it. go set fire to a building or something.

it takes no effort to use a leash and the inconvenience is negligible. you will rest easy at night knowing you've done your bit to uphold at least one of the rules of the skiers responsibility code.

alasdair


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

How come skiers were never required to wear leashes?

Leash rules are leftover from the days when sliding sideways was banned at most places.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> How come skiers were never required to wear leashes?
> 
> Leash rules are leftover from the days when sliding sideways was banned at most places.


skiers are not required to wear leashes because modern ski bindings have brakes built in.

the responsibility code states "_Always use devices to help prevent runaway equipment._". for skiers that means binding breakes, for snowboarders a leash.

alasdair


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

What were you born in 1997? There were skis before "modern" times. Snowboards, too. The leash rule has only ever been for snowboarders.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> What were you born in 1997? There were skis before "modern" times. Snowboards, too. The leash rule has only ever been for snowboarders.


it's modern times now. perhaps devices were once required only for snowboarders but now the responsibility code calls for devices for both skiers and snowboarders.

all equal, like.

alasdair


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I asked a friend about this who works for the ski patrol at a local resort and he said that the rule (which applies to skiers too) is not enforced because they're afraid of runaway equipment hurting other people on the mountain. He said they enforce it because people (read: gapers) loose their equipment and then enlist the ski patrol. Then the ski patrol have to spend their energy and time looking for lost gear instead of on their other more important responcibilities. He also said that they usually won't hassle anyone about a lack of leash who looks like they'll keep ahold of their shit on the mountain. Additionally the rule is sometimes guised as safety rule to mitigate the ski area from responcibility.

Plus boards with people still attached to them are usually a bigger problem: YouTube - cyrax hits a ski noob


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

another good one: YouTube - Hit by Skier


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

those damn skiers :cheeky4:
nah the general rule , the one comming from above should look out,
you can't be looking back all the time


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Depends where you board, in Italy they're compulsory and you can get fined if you don't have one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

stuart said:


> Depends where you board, in Italy they're compulsory and you can get fined if you don't have one.


i snowboard every year in italy never where a leash and never had any remark on it


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

falconis said:


> i snowboard every year in italy never where a leash and never had any remark on it


Yeah me too, I only heard about it last year when I didn't take my board and had to hire one. I kinda wore it for a bit then took it off as kept forgetting I had one on and it was getting on my tits! I've never actually heard of anyone getting fined though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

*leash*

Most of the ski resorts I've been to(sweden and europe) all required to wear a leash, or it said so but they didn't do anything about it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> you poor dear. whatever next? they'll be making you sit on a different bus and drink from a different fountain next. seriously, if you want to stick it to the man, complaining about snowboard leashes seems like a bit of a lame way to do it. go set fire to a building or something.
> 
> it takes no effort to use a leash and the inconvenience is negligible. you will rest easy at night knowing you've done your bit to uphold at least one of the rules of the skiers responsibility code.
> 
> alasdair


you can always try to burn down the white house in jan. we'll see you in a couple years right? good thing i'm from the CIA or someone might come looking for me for this comment


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> you poor dear. whatever next? they'll be making you sit on a different bus and drink from a different fountain next. seriously, if you want to stick it to the man, complaining about snowboard leashes seems like a bit of a lame way to do it. go set fire to a building or something.
> 
> it takes no effort to use a leash and the inconvenience is negligible. you will rest easy at night knowing you've done your bit to uphold at least one of the rules of the skiers responsibility code.
> 
> alasdair



haha, you got me! i admit it! i don't wear a leash as my own little way of _stickin' it to the man_! haul me off to jail ocifer!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> haha, you got me! i admit it! i don't wear a leash as my own little way of _stickin' it to the man_! haul me off to jail ocifer!


did he just say occifer? no i distincly heard him say officer.

good thing he didn't look in the bag man..

I'm still standing here...

oh..

Let me see the bag..

Dog food? you folks have a nice day.

Oh man.. I gotta go check on my dog!

(that 70's show)


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

well, it looks like this one is going round in circles. i see a lot of comments in this thread focused through a very selfish prism of "_how does this issue affect *me*_". i'm not going to convince you so there's no point.

regards

alasdair


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

alasdairm said:


> well, it looks like this one is going round in circles. i see a lot of comments in this thread focused through a very selfish prism of "_how does this issue affect *me*_". i'm not going to convince you so there's no point.
> 
> regards
> 
> alasdair


Show me one person who has every been hurt or seriously injured by a ten pound snowboard hurtling at ground level down a hill at a wild 30 mph..... Could it have been prevented by a leash??


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> well, it looks like this one is going round in circles. i see a lot of comments in this thread focused through a very selfish prism of "_how does this issue affect *me*_". i'm not going to convince you so there's no point.
> 
> regards
> 
> alasdair


all i'm saying bro, is the likelihood of my board getting loose from my feet is hiiiiiiighly unlikely. the only way i could see it happening is if the binding broke completely off the board while on the lift...which again, is highly unlikely!

any other time, both of my feet would be strapped in, or the board would be completely off my feet, which makes the leash useless since it wouldn't be connected anyway.

so give me a valid reason & i'll consider it. but i just don't think boards go falling off people's feet (while on the lift) all that often.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

A leash would not help if the binding came off the board anyway..... The leash attaches to the binding.

If a board gets away from you, its cause you're a damn renob... a leash is not going to help.

The only place the leash has a purpose is for the few that are still riding clickers....


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

oh yeah! haha.

so the binding straps would have to break, just on that one foot, while on the lift.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Exactly!...."simultaneous multiple binding strap failure"... a likely story :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

qed

:\

alasdair


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

alasdairm said:


> qed


....would have more impact if you'd proven something.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

ok so now we move on to the straps that clip on around your leg


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

oh, is that where they go? i thought those were supposed to go around your neck...? :dunno:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Someday I'll open a resort and require all skiers to have leashes. You see runaway skis 50x more often than boards.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nah man I like seeing them blow up. Gear flying 25 feet in all directions. Dumb asses.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure how a boarder could accidentally pitch a yard sale. I had some pretty nasty wipe-outs but never has my board separated from my feet. I guess a leash might be useful if your binding breaks while you're on the lift. Eventhough the chance of that happening is miniscule, but it doesn't hurt to be protected, right?

They are not a big deal; as was said previously - leashes do not affect riding in any way.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> I'm still trying to figure how a boarder could accidentally pitch a yard sale. I had some pretty nasty wipe-outs but never has my board separated from my feet. I guess a leash might be useful if your binding breaks while you're on the lift. Eventhough the chance of that happening is miniscule, but it doesn't hurt to be protected, right?
> 
> They are not a big deal; as was said previously - leashes do not affect riding in any way.


ive had my helmet, goggles, and stuff in my pockets fly everywhere after finding some noob sitting down right after a drop on a black diamond at hunter... 

at least the kid got sprayed with about a foot of snow


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Unless both bindings rip out of the board in a horrific wipeout, a leash serves no purpose in snowboarding. I've never seen or heard of such a thing happen. If a rider steps out of a board to shovel a jump (or for some other reason), I don't see why he wouldn't undo his leash as well. If the rider doesn't embed the board firmly enough in the snow and it runs away, it's the fault of the rider. A leash would have gone along for the ride. 

The "brakes" on skiis may keep a ski put when a skiier takes them off, but IMO are only marginally effective at stopping a ski when it is really needed...during a wipeout. I've never seen a board careening down a hill, but I've seen plenty of skiis doing so. If anything, it's the skiiers that should be required to have leashes. I don't consider this a skiier vs. snowboard thing. Just if the resorts are going to mandate a stupid requirement, at least they should apply it where it is most applicable.

At that said, leashes are a minor inconvenience. Click them on in the morning. Unclip them in the afternoon. Not all that big a deal, either way.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

i was having some trouble one time with my forward binding so i unclipped it, i didnt have the other binding clipped in, i got ran over by some kid coming down the ski lift unable to stop, and i see my board start sliding down the hill.

luckily for me, i had my leashe on =D


----------

